# Need assistance with History on 50's Grant's Bicycles



## Gibby (Dec 6, 2015)

Hey All,

Was hoping that I could get some information on these Grant's cruisers. Me and my brother puchased them from an auction over 20 years ago and had a blast riding them. They have been hanging in a shed for the better part of 15 years.

I have started to research the bicycles and have some clues, but can't quite put it all together.

Super deluxe logos: I can't seem to find anything on Grant's Super Deluxe, but I have found Ross Super Deluxe bicycles that are almost exactly the same. They were made by the Chain Bike Corp in the late 50's. The one's I have found online are covered with Ross logos which these bikes do not have.

Another interesting clue is the sticker on the chrome light cover. On my bikes the logo is a star with a diamond on the outside of it. The Ross versions just say Ross again on that sticker.

If anyone can share any info, it would be appreciated. Value estimate and advice on restoring or leaving as is would also be appreciated.

Thanks,

Abe


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Dec 6, 2015)

There is no clear view of the rear drop-out... looking for the long wedge point @ frames end, behind the rear axle; these appear to be Murray built


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 6, 2015)

Thinking these bikes were sold by Grants department stores. The logo on the charge card and head tube sticker are identical.


----------



## incajoe (Dec 6, 2015)

There was a department store in the town where I grew up in Connecticut called Grants. Could this be just a sticker that was placed on bikes sold in those stores? Maybe Ross manufactured them for Grants? Just a thought...


----------



## incajoe (Dec 6, 2015)

Evans200 said:


> Thinking these bikes were sold by Grants department stores. The logo on the charge card and head tube sticker are identical.





Beat me to it


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 6, 2015)

You might want to start your search for models in the early mid 60's, not the 50's


----------



## Dale Alan (Dec 6, 2015)

W.T. Grant was like a Kmart,Walmart,etc. . When I was a kid we had one a few miles up the road,they competed with the local Wards. I remember baseball gloves and BB guns . We got most of our bikes at Sears.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/W._T._Grant


----------



## ratina (Dec 6, 2015)

You are correct, they are Ross built for Grants dept stores


----------



## Gibby (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks for the info everyone. Any general thoughts on restoration? I would appreciate even suggestions on how to just prevent further rust and make them shine. I do have a friend with all of the pro paint equipment, but the chrome seeme to be the largest expense.

Thanks again.


----------



## 68avenger5 (Dec 8, 2015)

Its been many years since I heard of that store,we never had any here in the Dayton Ohio area that I knew of but there were up in Michigan close to the family property.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 8, 2015)

Not sure what your intentions are for the bikes but not enough value to justify the expense of total restoration. The chrome bill on one bike would be more than what both are worth together. I would gently clean and service. Look at the restoration thread on the forum for helpful hints on cleaning without destroying. V/r Shawn


----------



## partsguy (Dec 8, 2015)

Grants sold the cheapest of the cheap. They were a discount store chain. These bikes were built by Ross and are very uncommon because not as many were built OR survived. That being said, these are not very valuable, even in pristine condition. They're worth what people will pay. They are pretty neat though!


----------

